# Apricot poos



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi I am just interested in if anybody has got some puppy and adult pics of apricot poos to see how there colour changes ( I am aware often they carry fading gene ) we get our apricot poo in November - sorry I don't know how to upload pics he is probably a marmalade colour currently lol X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Apricots do tend to fade but in the most beautiful way, in my opinion. They tend to keep darker ears and usually like a stripe down the back. My red girl has faded to a dark apricot but it's not quite the same.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's an example I found online.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

My Sid has apricot in him. His dad was apricot. His dad was over two and still quiet a vibrant colour and SIDS apricot has got darker as he's got older. This is his dad.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

This is Sid! Sorry can't post 2 pictures from iPad


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't decide who is most handsome, Sid or his Dad.

I love the variation in the colour of poos with the fading gene. Didn't think I,would but they do look gorgeous!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Two weeks, six weeks, eleven weeks, one year.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My ruby was red.....
She's the little darker one, next to a cream, nude or if you like apricot poo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And this is the latest pic of here
Now an apricot! 
Not looking impressed as Ralph has come to check out her ball


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ruby is a very similar colour to Dudley, but just to confuse things i always say he is 'gold' coloured - this is really as he gets his colour from his Mum - a Golden Cocker, I expected him to fade a bit so went for a dark'ish pup, his colour has changed - he was pretty multi - shaded for a while, his puppy coat got lighter but the new coat came through darker again but then settled to the light gold that he is now, although I think he is still getting a little paler, some photo's make him look darker than others,
































he did have darker hair on the ends of his ears but that has mostly gone now, does still have it on his muzzle at the moment.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Why are we calling our poos 'apricot', a poodle color and not 'golden' or 'ASCOB', English cocker and American cocker spaniel colors?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Ruby is a very similar colour to Dudley, but just to confuse things i always say he is 'gold' coloured - this is really as he gets his colour from his Mum - a Golden Cocker, I expected him to fade a bit so went for a dark'ish pup, his colour has changed - he was pretty multi - shaded for a while, his puppy coat got lighter but the new coat came through darker again but then settled to the light gold that he is now, although I think he is still getting a little paler, some photo's make him look darker than others,
> View attachment 104818
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Dudley pics, ruby has recently had a short groom, and I have noticed two patches on her leg of very deep red fur - like little Molly's spotty knees


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Lindor said:


> Why are we calling our poos 'apricot', a poodle color and not 'golden' or 'ASCOB', English cocker and American cocker spaniel colors?


Sorry as a new owner to be - that's what I have read - if I said something wrong I stand corrected


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> Sorry as a new owner to be - that's what I have read - if I said something wrong I stand corrected


You didn't say anything wrong. That's what I've always read too. I was just wondering why.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I guess willow is almost apricot now too.sometimes when I look quick I think she is Jake.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dudley 
He is such a legend! Such a stunningly handsome dog and such a scruffy pup. Those pictures really made me smile.

Ruby spotty knees? I need photographic evidence before I accept her as a Molly rival for the best spotty knees


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

I have to say they are all gorgeous can anyone tell me how to upload pics so I can try X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

When you write a post scroll down and you will see manage attachments,click on that and it will give you the options where to get your pictures from . Download and post ! Hopefully this helps.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is Poppy at 12 weeks.
Mum Gold Spaniel Dad Apricot Poodle.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry couldn't upload two pictures here she is at 2 years 8 months.
Her main body is a lovely wheaten colour she has retained gold ears muzzle and tail.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I guess willow is almost apricot now too.sometimes when I look quick I think she is Jake.


And this is why people are silly if they pay extra for a particular colour, she looks lovely, both shades suit her, poppy looks lovely too. Its funny because i used to think there was a slight difference in gold and apricot shades, but googling images of golden cockers and apricot poodles there are some either end of the scale which i don't think would be confused with each other but loads of shades in the middle that all look pretty much the same.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

There are days when Maggie looks just buff or cream color but when the light shines just right, there is a definite apricot hue to it.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Lola is ten months and an apricot poo!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

